# hydrofarm CFL 200 Watt full Spectrum?



## ymw1980 (Jun 20, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about the new 200 watt CFL lights from hydrofarm.  I was talking to some one today who said they put off 12,800 lumens per bulb. I guess my question is would a couple of these be sufficient for a closet grow?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 28, 2007)

ymw1980 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know anything about the new 200 watt CFL lights from hydrofarm. I was talking to some one today who said they put off 12,800 lumens per bulb. I guess my question is would a couple of these be sufficient for a closet grow?


 
And where did you find those cfl at?


----------



## Buju (Jun 28, 2007)

The 200 Watt Compact Fluorescent full spectrum bulb daylight is rated at 10,000 hours. Full spectrum for hydroponics growing ensures proper development and maximum flowering. 

High Output Energy Efficient Compact Fluorescent Grow Light - 200 watt, 10,000 Lumens, 5500K, 90 CRI

http://www.hydroponicswholesale.com/watt-compact-fluorescent-bulb-daylight-p-1165.html

or for a little bit more

http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_master....ault&resperpage=&mod=&totalRows_Recordset1=29


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 28, 2007)

the  125s are more efficient. they put out 10k lumens apiece. i would use three of the 125s over two 200s


----------



## Buju (Jun 28, 2007)

I have to score a few wife points before I buy more stuff. Hmm, maybe I will do the dishes tomorrow.


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 28, 2007)

i thought the 125's only have around 7000lumens..?


----------



## booradley (Jun 29, 2007)

High! Go t-5! Rather than spending large amounts of cash on one bublb and a reflector, buy a t-5. I put a post on the woes of high wattage CFLs but cannot place a link yet.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 29, 2007)

T-Bone73 said:
			
		

> The 200 Watt Compact Fluorescent full spectrum bulb daylight is rated at 10,000 hours. Full spectrum for hydroponics growing ensures proper development and maximum flowering.
> 
> High Output Energy Efficient Compact Fluorescent Grow Light - 200 watt, 10,000 Lumens, 5500K, 90 CRI
> 
> ...


 
So all I have to do is twist it into a 110 socket?
If so that not a bad price !
Thx


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 29, 2007)

T-Bone73 said:
			
		

> I have to score a few wife points before I buy more stuff. Hmm, maybe I will do the dishes tomorrow.


 

LOL !! Must Please the Lady !!


----------



## Buju (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn straight


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 30, 2007)

T-Bone73 said:
			
		

> Damn straight


 
I know I have to Please mine Wifey too and be Real Nice to get a few extra things too..  
The out look on this grow has churpped her spirit up and that because She LIKES what She SEE in the Grow Room..


----------



## Buju (Jun 30, 2007)

My wife loves to smoke but she is a freakin budget nut. Always worried about the electric bill. She won't be complaining when she smokes the fruits of my labor.

Maybe after my first successful grow I can get a hps haha

Anyway I am going to look into getting 2 125w for my upcoming blueberry grow.

Peace!


----------



## dnlfacundo (Jan 22, 2008)

dude you can get a 200w full spetrum cfl bulb from 1000bulbs.com for about 54 bucket but you will have to get a mogual sockert which cost about 10 bucks.You can use a reflector for the first mounth or 2 but after that i would recommec puting the light in a vertical position.Because when using cfls with a reflector the top part of the bulb is only reflecting the light back and forth from the bulb to the reflector because the light can not pass threw the glass of the bulb.So you would only be using guess about half of the light when using the reflector.But when usieng the vertical position the bulb will be give off light all 360% around the bulb.So lets say if you had 2 plants and the light between the plants onle half of the bulb will be giving light to one plant and vice versa.This insures that a equal amount of light will be givin to the plants.


----------



## yeroc1982 (Jan 22, 2008)

I had a FHD 200 watt cfl and it worked really well. I only used it for vegging though.


----------



## umbra (Jan 22, 2008)

i bought 2 125 watt cfl with refectors on ebay for $20 each plus $10 shipping. the 200 watt is $75 and another$80 for the reflector. I'm planning on using it for an upcoming lowryder grow, where spectrum shouldn't matter.


----------

